

China trumps SpaceX and James Cameron in same week - sparknlaunch
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/06/25/world/asia/china-space-sea/index.html

======
startupfounder
Should read: " China, the most populated country with the second highest GDP,
trumps Elon Musk and James Cameron, two individuals who self funded their own
exploration company and project."

What was the cost to China for this stunt $1b, $2b? I bet they paid much more
then Elon and James.

"Meanwhile, a spokeswoman for China's manned space missions said the program,
which began in 1992, would cost a total of almost 40 billion yuan (US$6.27
billion)."

~~~
gokhan
SpaceX's success is extraordinary, but I'm sure it would be much more harder
to reach where they are without the helping hand of NASA, years of government
backed research. They can also hire scientists and engineers trained on-job by
NASA, again funded by American public.

Elon Musk couldn't do what he did in South Africa, for example. It's just like
being a startup in the wally, everything is more smoothe there.

------
daliusd
Title is incorrect. There is nothing about SpaceX or James Cameron in article.
Even more: there is nothing about price in relation to SpaceX and as far as it
is known to me SpaceX is cheaper. James Cameron reached 11000 kilometers while
China reached only 7000 kilometers. Please don't invent your titles if you are
not sure about the topic.

------
EvilTerran
It's hardly "trumping SpaceX and Cameron", that's pure linkbaiting.

What's notable about SpaceX and Cameron's sub is that they're both wholly
privately funded -- that's a novel, and significant, development. That a
world-power government can do these things is hardly news, and in no way
overshadows the significance of SpaceX & Cameron's projects -- being important
milestones towards commercial exploitation of the solar system & deep ocean.

Compare China's current position to the traditionally dominant players -- i.e.
other world-power governments -- if you want the comparison to be even
remotely meaningful.

